# Organic beekeeping meeting



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I'm on my way back from Oracle, AZ and the inaugural meeting of these folks. I have some pictures I'll upload when I get home tomorrow. It was well worth the time and effort. Met some wonderful folks, learned a lot, got a little boost in my confidence. Dee Lusby is wonderful. A bunch of folks will stay a few more days and accompany Dee down to her yards and continue the discussion. I'm lousy with names even though we had tags, but there were several beesource members as well as the yahoo members. I encourage those who are interested in a more chemical-free approach to follow up.


http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/barrydigman/Tucson/


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm looking for a good place to post videos of the talks from the conference (free place to post 1 hour video?)...any suggestions appreciated.

my talk is available as audio here:
http://www.beeuntoothers.com/btalkpt1.mp3
http://www.beeuntoothers.com/btalkpt2.mp3

deknow


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

ok, i still have to deal with corwin bell's presentation, but the rest are all up here:

http://www.BeeUntoOthers.com/

....videos of presentations by michael bush, kerstin ebbersten, randy quinn, corwin bell (coming soon), and audio of my talk.

deknow


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For Dean and Ramona's synopsis:

http://www.bushfarms.com/organic_beekeeping_meeting.htm


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the photos and presentations. Looks like you had fun and met some interesting people. 

Regards
Dennis


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)




----------

